# What a wonderful top



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

I just found this top's picture on a Turkish woman FB . I don't know who knit it and there is no pattern just a lot of pictures of knitting. Maybe one of you can find a pattern for this top.
The link to this picture is: http://www.facebook.com/289393301213426/photos/a.289449974541092.1073741830.289393301213426/452196508266437/?type=1


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It appears to be this top without the ruffle done as reverse stocking stitch.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffle-baby-vest


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you. My problem was the yoke of this top. Now with your help I think I can do it .


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are welcome. Good luck. Your picture looks just like this top I made for my great grand.


Evataz said:


> Thank you. My problem was the yoke of this top. Now with your help I think I can do it .


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

lovely little top - the yoke is a bit different on the garter stitch one. Did you look at the album of pictures from the first link on facebook. That is one prolific crafter.


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

chickkie said:


> lovely little top - the yoke is a bit different on the garter stitch one. Did you look at the album of pictures from the first link on facebook. That is one prolific crafter.


I think that all the Turkish women are gorgeous knitters. I look at their albums and they are great.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/ruffle-baby-vest
Tip on how to


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That explains why mine looks so much like her picture. I forgot I made that change.


rainie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jinxed/ruffle-baby-vest
> Tip on how to


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Great pattern, great tips, thanks! I have baby yarn to make up and this should serve nicely.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

You nailed that pattern! we have a lot of wonderful talent here on KP


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You know the more I look at the picture the more I come to realize that is made according to the pattern without the ruffle and turned inside out.


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

jinx said:


> You know the more I look at the picture the more I come to realize that is made according to the pattern without the ruffle and turned inside out.


I don't Think that it was turned inside out it was just a Garter stitch 
Next week I hope to give a try .


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Evataz said:


> I don't Think that it was turned inside out it was just a Garter stitch
> Next week I hope to give a try .


I think she meant the yoke part of the pattern


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful work from the knitter. Notice there are quite a few 'Maybebaby designs' that she's knitted in there too.

Thanks for posting and adding the link to her work.

Leanna x


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabulous wee top.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job and love the color.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh sooooo adorable


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

How sweet!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

That is just too adorable. LOVE the pockets!!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks, similar to all in one top


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

She has some other very nice pictures of knitted/crocheted items. Wish she included patterns for them.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you for the link. she sure has some fabulous knitting and crochet things made. wish we could get the patterns in English.


----------

